# What tipe of moss is this??



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have this moss for a time now but I haven't been able to identify it. Also if you can identify the algae present in the image, i will be grateful.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like Java Moss to me. Do you have a picture of it growing in your aquarium?

This site has up close pictures of 18 mosses, check it out.

Aquatic Moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss

Yours looks most like the Java Moss to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

It kind of looks like fissidens, although I have never had any so dont quote me.


----------

